# AMT/Ertl Millenium Falcon is Out!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

AMT/Ertl Millenium Falcon is Out!

Just saw it on-line.

Check you favourite shops!

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

BTW, It's the full version. The cut-a-way version is only
due out in a couple of months.

James


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

So much for the stories about hacking up the MF molds to make the cut-away. Glad to see it back, and whole!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't seen any SW models in stores. Who has them?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

You can find them here:

www.megahobby.com

and here:

www.culttvman.net


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Wicked!!! I'm building up my 1:72 collection anyway.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Along with the Falcon, the Star Destroyer is out as well as the Snow Speeder.
Chris


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

With the kit available again, I kinda wish those Falcon grills from MMI and the Landing legs from Falconkits were available too!


----------



## Xavadis (Jan 10, 2004)

Ignatz said:


> With the kit available again, I kinda wish those Falcon grills from MMI and the Landing legs from Falconkits were available too!


3 of the 1/144 Panther G tanks from Dragon are just about the right scale for accurizing the areas right behind the 6 circular vents on the engine section. Starship Modeler is also selling interior detail parts for the gunwells.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

superduty455 said:


> Along with the Falcon, the Star Destroyer is out as well as the Snow Speeder.


The AT-AT is out as well.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> The AT-AT is out as well.


and the X-Wing fighter.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

But has any showed up in retail stores? I checked Hobby Lobby, no SW models yet.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I've seen them all except the SD at my local hobby shop, Sparetime Shop in Marlboro, MA. I'm pretty happy they are available again!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I've only seen them on-line. The Falcon, AT-AT, X-Wing and Speeder at Mega.
The Star Destroyer only at Great Models.

James


----------



## Gigan (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello all Im a newb here. Anyway Which do you all think is the better version? The cut away or the Original? I read somewhere where someone was saying that the cut away sucked but he didn't state why he thought so. I have to make up my mind which I want to buyu. BTW www.ehobbies.com has the cut away right now. At least the picture they provide is the cut away picture. The model number matches that of the original falcon though. I wonder if the have the same model number? Anyhow let me know your opinions please. Thanx!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Never built the cutaway but from what i've heard the interior has 
fitment problems. I don't find this hard to believe since all thier SW
models have fitment problems :freak: 

[email protected] www.falconkits.com IS BACK!!!! He's had some pretty serious troubles the last few months but should be on his feet again (Literaly) 

Check out Chris" site. He's got cool SD upgrades and is planning some Falcon
upgrades in the next couple months. I believe a corrected com dish and
cockpit canopy are on the list. :thumbsup: http://hometown.aol.com/odysseyslipways/index.html

Now, could someone please tell me whats going on with MMI 
If they were back in as well we could build a really Butt Kickin Falcon


----------



## Ray A (Mar 16, 2000)

I picked up the AT-AT in Vancouver (Canada) about two weeks ago. I also saw the smaller X-Wing, but decided against getting since I have a few of that kit already.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ray, Where did you get it? I was at Legacy hobbies in Richmond 2 weeks ago. Big sale there too!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think the criticism about the cut-away Falcon was that the internal layout didn't jive with much of the fan-based research that was developed over the years. Externally, it's looks to be exactly the same kit so I can't see any criticism beyond the ones addressing the original issue's innaccuracies. Regardless of any accuracy concerns, I'm pleased as punch it's available again. So, I'm going to build my original issue Falcon (The one with the GOW bulbs and paper lightbox for the main engine!) stock OOB, and I'd like to build this reissue one with all the extras. I've got the Falconkits side wall and cockpit bits, but not the landing gear set so that's going to be a problem. Is the landing gear set something that can be retrofitted to an already completed Falcon?
I'd love to pick up the MMI detail sets too, but there's no real-world estimate on when it'll be made available again, from what I read on this board and Starship Modeler's board.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> I've seen them all except the SD at my local hobby shop, Sparetime Shop in Marlboro, MA.



Oh man I sure miss that place!!!! Those were some good times, Steven


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It's still there, better than ever. He's managed to cover up those random patches of bare wall near the ceiling with more kits.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well, I'm glad to hear that place is still kicking. We have a couple of fair hobby shops here in Dallas, but Sparetime Shop still has 'em beat. Plus there was Halfway Cafe which was a nice bonus. 

Now that I think about it, I bet Rt 20 would be a _great_ ride on my bike. There's a sever lack of curvy roads here in Dallas.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

LOL! Well, I suppose you could swerve between the double yellow line....


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Ignatz said:


> With the kit available again, I kinda wish those Falcon grills from MMI and the Landing legs from Falconkits were available too!





shrugger said:


> Now, could someone please tell me whats going on with MMI  If they were back in as well we could build a really Butt Kickin Falcon


 
We're back!!! I took a year off. That wasn't exactly the plan, but the way it worked out. And I tell you, it felt pretty good. I am getting back into it again. A little slower than I had planned on, but I am back. 

Hello everyone in modelling land!!

And our first product to be brought back to life is....

 MMI-7777 Millennium Falcon Photo-etched Detail Set.

Are you guys happy now?? :tongue: 

More products will be following in the next few weeks/months. It takes a bit to get it all up and running again. Everything was packed away in boxes for over a year.


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

One word answer: OH HELL YAH! :tongue:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Johnnycrash said:


> Are you guys happy now?? :tongue:



Yes. Yes we are.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Yep. Welcome back! Now if only I can get the landing leg set from Falconkits, I can get this baby off the ground!


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Ignatz said:


> Yep. Welcome back! Now if only I can get the landing leg set from Falconkits, I can get this baby off the ground!


 If you want to get it off the ground, why would you need the landing legs?? :lol:

And thank you. It feels good to be back.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

*FineMolds Falcon!*

start saveing your money guys

http://www.hlj.com/product/FNMX-01

$200 to $250 :freak: 
1/72 scale and about 1/2 smaller then rc/amt ertles falcon


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Hope you mean 1/2" smaller cuz its not 1/2 size of the AMT


----------



## SgtJohns (Jan 23, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I haven't seen any SW models in stores. Who has them?



Try looking here: http://www.ehobbies.com/more-amt-ertl-star-wars.html. I actually bought the X-wing yesterday at the Parris Island Exchange, the LAST place I thought to have these good models.

Take it easy and enjoy the models. :thumbsup: :roll:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

SgtJohns said:


> Try looking here: http://www.ehobbies.com/more-amt-ertl-star-wars.html. I actually bought the X-wing yesterday at the Parris Island Exchange, the LAST place I thought to have these good models.
> 
> Take it easy and enjoy the models. :thumbsup: :roll:


Jarheads build models?? Just kiddin! Im an old 82nd airborne trooper so I just had to say that.Hoooah! Goodnight Chesty wherever you are!! :wave:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Does anyone out there know if there were any detailed plans drawn of the interior of the Millenium Falcon? I think I remember seeing a set of plans somewhere but don't know where I say them. Can anyone out there confirm this? Do the plans still exist? I have the Cut-a-way version of the Falcon but they only show the fromt half ot the ship.


----------



## bobbyfett (Jun 13, 2002)

This was one of the best pages around about the Falcon: http://web.archive.org/web/20021015125416/www.synicon.com.au/sw/mf/falcon.htm Unfortunately most of it is gone now and only lives on in the Internet Archive. They might have the plans there.


----------

